# Stove in sitting room



## looper (27 Apr 2009)

Hi all,

Looking at installing a stove in the fireplace of a sitting room in lieu of the old open fireplace. Not sure if this will look the part when finished as the stoves seem more suited for kitchen areas. Seen the esse 350 on another thread and it looks a bit more stylish. Anyone any ideas or even pic's, where i might get ideas for type of stove or surround?


----------



## fmc (28 Apr 2009)

Hi looper the idea of the insert stove like an esse 350 is that you can put a normal fireplace around it making the fireplace still the feature and not the stove. A freestanding stove needs a large opening imho and to be designed day one for it to look right. You can have the stove sit outside the chimney breast but need to extend the hearth further in to the room to make it work. Have done loads of insert stoves in fireplaces and will in our opinion become the norm over the next few years.


----------



## kemosabe (28 Apr 2009)

FMC, I am at the very early stages of a self build & was planning on putting a stove in the main living area. I chose the stove due to its greater efficiency over a standard open fire place, however I am slightly doubtful about the look of a stove in a living room. I dont know why but I always associate them with a kitchen/living area. I dont know anything about insert stoves & was hoping you could provide some info re: same ? 
For example What is the difference between a standard stove & an insert one ? how efficient are they ? How do they operate e.g. are they solid fuel with an opening to insert fuel ? Are they well established & successful ? Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## fmc (28 Apr 2009)

Hi kemosabe,
A freestanding stove radiates its heat so has to have a free area all round it to be effective. An insert stove convects heat by drawing cool air in underneath heating it and passing out via vents usually at the top of the stove.
Same efficiency as a freestanding stove on average 70-80% versus 15-20% open fire.
They operate similar to a fire but you can control the burn rate by controlling the air flow.
Esse are around since the 1850s so well established as a company but yes the stoves are well established and successful imho. We are moving our showroom to eventually exclude open fires and I think there will be penalities eventually by carbon tax etc for open fires. You will also stop heat loss when you have no fire on and burn less fuel but better so help the environment. For more info I have a blog via the site which I wil pm you this being a public forum.


----------



## Sandals (28 Apr 2009)

Hi

put a stove in after Christmas last into an original open fireplace. Left the mantle piece/fireplace surround/hearth etc in situ and just literally stuck the stove in, didnt need the pipe that came with it. Husband just blocked up the fireplace flush and left circular hole to put stove back pipe into and sealed it. Had to put one tile on to cover the fresh cement over the stove to reach the old fireplace. We didnt extend the hearth at all. Some people had said to us about opening door and ashes falling from door but this has never happened. Also our stove has a really high/tall grid/bar thing that allows a really high fire without the risk of coals falling out. [Mulberry yeats non back bolier matt black (as 200 euro cheper) €650]

Best thing we ever did as even though house only three years old the sitting room and hall were always cold without the fireplace on. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Clarelassie (5 Aug 2009)

Hi,

Our blocks are currently being layed and we are putting a stove in the sitting room. What size of fireplace do we need to get the blocklayers to put in? We would like a bit of space each side of the stove for storing blocks and coal. Probably will be going for a stove with a back boiler that will heat between 6-10 radiators.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------

